# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Новый мобильный лохотрон

## SDA

Старые методы "разводки" на коды карт экспресс-оплаты сотовых операторов больше не действуют: благодаря стараниям СМИ люди уже знают, что если им звонят с сообщением о том, что они выиграли приз или что близкий человек попал в беду, а затем требуют продиктовать код карты экспресс-пополнения счета для оплаты чего-либо - это лохотрон. Если звонят по объявлению о пропаже паспорта и просят в обмен на документ код карты - это тоже лохотрон. Если вы сами звоните по объявлению о продаже чего-либо по очень низкой цене - опять же, лохотрон. Однако теперь диктовать код никто не просит - способы мошенничества стали изощреннее.

Нажми на кнопку - получишь результат

Поняв, что дураков, горящих желанием продиктовать секретный код неизвестному человеку, почти не осталось, лохотронщики решили сымитировать процесс активации карты на номер абонента. Делается это довольно просто. Сначала жулики звонят на номер активации карт оплаты сотового оператора и записывают все фразы автоинформатора. Затем из интернета скачивается программа, распознающая сигналы тонового набора номера. Некоторые программы подобного рода позволяют установить и "украденные" у оператора реплики, в результате чего достигается полная иллюзия работы с операторской системой. Далее возможны различные сценарии. Самый популярный - лохотронщик звонит "жертве" и представляется сотрудником абонентской службы оператора. Далее следует рассказ о новом выгодном тарифном плане, для перехода на который надо пополнить счет, или о какой-либо бонусной акции вроде "положи $100 на счет - получи еще $100" - завершает рассказ фраза: "Сейчас я переведу вас на систему активации карт". Абонент вводит код карты, но деньги на его счет, разумеется, не поступают, а поступают они совсем на другой счет.

Ловись, рыбка

Сама по себе идея такого лохотрона не нова - в интернете уже давно существует такой способ воровства паролей и прочей конфиденциальной информации, как "фишинг" - пользователя заманивают на "подставной" сайт, полностью скопированный с того, на котором ему требуется ввести пароль. Адрес сайта почти неотличим от настоящего (одна буква меняется на схожую по написанию). Теперь метод перенесли в телефонную сеть.

Что делать?

Операторы связи с лохотронщиками борются, но в первую очередь призывают абонентов "не быть лохами": "Как и в любом виде телефонного хулиганства и мошенничества, основным способом защиты является бдительность самих абонентов. Тем не менее наша компания отрабатывает все обращения абонентов по поводу мошеннических действий. Абонент всегда может обратиться в абонентскую службу компании за информацией по поводу проводящихся рекламных акций или сообщить о случае мошенничества", - сообщили в пресс-службе петербургского "Билайна".

Источник: http://dp.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

> Вчера звонит мне на мобилу робот и от имени компании "МТС" сообщает, что компьютер выбрал мой номер случайным образом и я выиграл мобилу или путёвку в Египет на двоих от компании "Гамалия" (стоимость 1100 у.е.). Чтобы стать счастливым обладателем, я должен связаться по высветившемуся номеру в течении 5 минут.
> 
> Связываюсь. Откликается девушка, типа менеджер по рекламе. Хорошо поставленным голосом рассказывает мне, что у них 10 призов (3 путёвки и 7 телефонов). Я должен купить карточку пополнения на 80 грн, не активировать её и в течении часа перезвонить им, назвав любые три цифры из кода пополнения. Также поинтересовалась, как меня зовут и моим адресом.
> 
> Что это развод, я догадался сразу же, но интересно стало, как они по трём произвольным цифрам угадают 14-значный код. Раньше, насколько я знаю, просто разводили на "утроение суммы", а тут технология развода изменилась.
> 
> Перезваниваю товарищу в МТС, рассказываю прикол. Он меня расхолаживает, говорит что всё равно они меня будут раскручивать на весь код. В общем сгенерил он мне код пополнения и стал я звонить жуликам снова.
> 
> Hазываю девушке три цифры. Она их типа "вводит в компьютер" и сообщает, что мне дико повезло и я выиграл путёвку. Hо могу взять деньгами 1100 долларов, спросила какой я банк предпочитаю, пообещала, что со мной свяжутся и вручат мне пластиковую карту. При себе иметь телефон, карточку и удостоверение личности и бла-бла-бла. И тут ключевой момент: "А теперь, пожалуйста, продиктуйте весь ваш код пополнения, чтобы мы точно знали, что эта карточка у вас реальная и не активированная". Изображая лоха, диктую её весь код. Она попросила меня не использовать этот код в течение двух дней, а затем курьер даст мне код, который утроит сумму. Hа этом мы попрощались.
> ...


Источник: http://antilohotron.spb.ru
Уж не знаю есть ли такое на самом деле...

----------


## priv8v

> Уж не знаю есть ли такое на самом деле...


Есть-есть  :Smiley:  
Знакомые временами о подобном рассказывают...

----------


## Lula

так им и надо, нефиг мошенничать  :Smiley:

----------


## Rainmib

А какие проблемы найти вернуть деньги да ещё и наказать злоумышленников.
Если есть карта оплаты и чек за её покупку.. нету проблемы прийти в мегафон - и она даже скажут на какой номер телефона поступили средства...  а ведь есть чего сказать людям которые тебя кинули на деньги да или просто сдать в милицию, написать заявление. Тот же мегафон по заявлению если есть документы подтверждающие покупку карты оплаты могут запросто перевести с счёта злодеев на ваш.

----------


## dolph2005

Сегодня сделали на мобильник дозвон с номера 8-951-264-97-38,
После этого с этого же номера пришла смс:
"Ув. абонент! Во избежание блокировки вашей simкарты просьба позвонить по тел 8951 264 97 38 /беспл./Beeline"
Орфография сообщения сохранена

Ссылка на описание http://www.antigsm.ru/index.php?showtopic=477

----------


## fotorama

> А какие проблемы найти вернуть деньги да ещё и наказать злоумышленников.
> Если есть карта оплаты и чек за её покупку.. нету проблемы прийти в мегафон - и она даже скажут на какой номер телефона поступили средства...  а ведь есть чего сказать людям которые тебя кинули на деньги да или просто сдать в милицию, написать заявление. Тот же мегафон по заявлению если есть документы подтверждающие покупку карты оплаты могут запросто перевести с счёта злодеев на ваш.


ну таким способом по закону вы только свои деньги вернуть с можете, а вот наказать владельца номера врятли... 1 вариант) мошенник будет говорить что беспонятия кто ему счет пополнял и тд и тп, 2вариант) номер на который поступили средства оформлен на какого ни будь Васю Пупкина (пьяницу из тьму таракани или вообще на бомжа с документами) и все полученные деньги Машеньки быстро переводят на разные смс кошельки, откуда они уже без возвратно исчезают.... увы в таких ситуациях поймать мошенника и тем более привлечь его к ответственности  практически не возможно.... даже если вы узнаете номер на каторый были переведены ваши деньги это еще не означает что тот человек имеет какое либо отношение к мошенникам, номера карт оплаты украденные у вас могли пойти на создание новых липовых карт с целью продажи и человек покупая такую липовую карту скорей всего и не знает о истории ее создания и так же как и вы становится жертвой этих мошенников...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> номер на который поступили средства оформлен на какого ни будь Васю Пупкина (пьяницу из тьму таракани или вообще на бомжа с документами) и все полученные деньги Машеньки быстро переводят на разные смс кошельки, откуда они уже без возвратно исчезают....


если мобильный оператор заинтересован, он может посмотреть историю всех переводов. далее просто списываются украденные деньги со счета Васи Пупкина, который соответственно, резко уходит в минус.

Раньше бывали случаи, когда оператор случайно переводил деньги не на тот счет, потом сколько случайно обвалилось, столько и списывали, вне зависимости от баланса.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> номера карт оплаты украденные у вас могли пойти на создание новых липовых карт с целью продажи и человек покупая такую липовую карту скорей всего и не знает о истории ее создания и так же как и вы становится жертвой этих мошенников...


один номер карты можно использовать только один раз... так что хоть кради, хоть цифирки от балды ставь, результат один... хотя вру, во втором случае есть мааааасинькая вероятность случайно угадать настоящий код  :Wink: 

разве что базу номеров карт создавать и искать закономерность....

----------


## valho

У меня на телефоне  лежало где то 100 рублей, кто то по ошибке утром положил туда ещё 75, в обед у меня со всеми моими деньгами всё сняли, к ужину мои сто рублей обратно вернули

----------


## ScratchyClaws

*valho* однажды я отправила на свой счет $5 через автомат, прошло несколько часов - денег нет, звоню в МТС - *платеж обрабатывается, ждите!* ещё несколько часов *платеж обрабатывается*, в конце-концов девушка меня пожалела и предложила сейчас перевести $5, а когда платеж придет - их снять. я радостно согласилась и через пару минут ко мне на счет упало $5, прошел час и ко мне опять упало $5, прошло ещё какое-то количество времени, опять $5, не помню, кажется долларов до 40 точно дошло... потом, к сожалению, все лишние платежи сняли(

----------


## fotorama

> если мобильный оператор заинтересован, он может посмотреть историю всех переводов. далее просто списываются украденные деньги со счета Васи Пупкина, который соответственно, резко уходит в минус.


даже если оператор заинтересован пока он доберется до счета Васи Пупкина, счет может быть уже пустым....



> один номер карты можно использовать только один раз... так что хоть кради


вы меня не так поняли.... они могут красть только номера и пинкоды карт  не активируя их... в итогу они могут как пачками эти номера оптом продовать так и подделывать карты и втом и в другом случае номера с верочтнастью 80-90% будут активными....

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> даже если оператор заинтересован пока он доберется до счета Васи Пупкина, счет может быть уже пустым....


а теперь читаем ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО - 




> далее просто списываются украденные деньги со счета Васи Пупкина, который соответственно, резко уходит в минус.


если у меня на счету 10 рублей и кто-то по-ошибке переведет мне 200 рублей, на счету будет 210 рублей. Предположим, что я переведу все 210 рублей на другой номер телефона... и тут этот *кто-то* дойдет до офиса оператора с чеком и попросит вернуть отправленные мне 200 рублей и отправить туда, куда они предназначались... тогда оператор просто спишет с моего счета 200 рублей и у меня будет -200 рублей на счету. причем *добраться до моего счета* для оператора дело нескольких минут.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> они могут красть только номера и пинкоды карт  не активируя их... в итогу они могут как пачками эти номера оптом продовать так и подделывать карты и втом и в другом случае номера с верочтнастью 80-90% будут активными....


значит 80-90% покупателей этих карточек не попадают под категорию жертв и могут считаться везунчиками  :Smiley:  а жертвой уже становится оператор, теряющий прибыль...
при этом нужно просто не покупать карточки в *левых* местах и шансы стать жертвой уже будут сведены почти к нулю.

----------


## senyak

http://search-mobile.ru/ - лохотрон?  :Smiley:

----------


## valho

> http://search-mobile.ru/ - лохотрон?


Да. Ещё незаконная деятельность

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> http://search-mobile.ru/ - лохотрон?


на самом деле, подобные услуги могут быть и официальными  :Smiley: 
например вот у МТС - http://www.mpoisk.ru/index.html?redirected=1

----------


## valho

Только есть маленькая разница:
На первом требуют деньги и ничего не дают или почти ничего.
На втором это всё бесплатно или небольшая абонентская плата, но по обоюдному согласованию

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> это всё бесплатно или небольшая абонентская плата, но по обоюдному согласованию


абнентская плата вроде была + все смс-запросы платные

а вот обоюдное согласование это как раз ключевой момент

----------


## valho

Провертье кто нибудь (***.ru ну и ещё ***.ru остальные лень искать их щас много развелось) кто миллионер и кому денег 200-400 р. не жалко, а вдруг всё таки заработает

----------


## fotorama

> если у меня на счету 10 рублей и кто-то по-ошибке переведет мне 200 рублей, на счету будет 210 рублей. Предположим, что я переведу все 210 рублей на другой номер телефона... и тут этот *кто-то* дойдет до офиса оператора с чеком и попросит вернуть отправленные мне 200 рублей и отправить туда, куда они предназначались... тогда оператор просто спишет с моего счета 200 рублей и у меня будет -200 рублей на счету. причем *добраться до моего счета* для оператора дело нескольких минут.


такой вариант срабатывает только при случайных не правильных номерах оплаты... а теперь рассмотрим вариант с мошенником... мошенник берет ОДНОРАЗАВАЮ симку (оформленную на какого ни будь бомжа из подворотни) рассылает подобный спам с номером этой симки, далее как только поступают деньги на счет он их сразу же куда ни будь переводит (куда угодно, на левый смс кошелек или еще куданить где можно быстро обналичить эти деньги), в итоге счет этой симки пуст... то есть когда обманутый лох придет к оператору, максимум что сможет оператор сделать в этом случае это загнать (как вы и сказали ранние) счет симки мошенников в глубокий минус и вернуть этому лоху его деньги (причем мошенникам на этот минус наплевать , они от этого не пострадают).... при таком раскладе страдает оператор, поскольку с нулевого баланса он деньги себе не вернет, а мошенник сразу приобретет еще одну симкут. ... так что о том, что поймать тем более наказать мошенника проктически не возможно.... к тому же к оператору придут единицы пострадавших.... так что мошенники могут делать не полохие деньги.... единственный способ не кормить их это не попадаться на их уловки и узнавать все новости не из спам смсок а из абонентской службы оператора либо на его офф сайте....

----------


## ScratchyClaws

я не верю, что в наше время нельзя отследить историю платежей. 

а вообще нужно просто быть бдительным (а так же читать этот раздел форума) и не попадаться  :Wink:

----------


## valho

Я лично видел поймали одного фродера, то ли узбек, то ли казах, есть где то в инете статейка, не помню.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## fotorama

> я не верю, что в наше время нельзя отследить историю платежей.


отследить можно, но от этого толку мало.... увы в нашей необъятной стране к несчастью полно пропащих людей (алкашей, бомжей, нариков и т. д. ) которые за копейки готовы отдать/предоставить свои документы для оформления чего угодно, также полно щипачей которые воруют барсетки, сумки, бумажники с документами для дальнейшей их перепродажи .... этим мошенники и пользуются.... в итоге отследив куда поступил в конечном итоге платеж (допустим на кредитку какого ни будь Вани Пупкина) и отследив кто его получил,  придя к этому человеку, мы увидим (если этот человек еще жив вообще или имеет хоть какое-то жилье) либо алкаша/нарика/бомжа либо не в чем не повинного добропорядочного человека у которого на кануне украли его документы.....



> а вообще нужно просто быть бдительным (а так же читать этот раздел форума) и не попадаться


вы обсолютно правы...

----------


## valho

mobile-spy.ru



> Ну то,что я в Австралии нахожуя это круто  Но вот только когда я в Австралию успел приехать )

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> mobile-spy.ru


кстати таким образом можно собирать рабочие номера для спам-рассылок... да ещё и денежку на эти рассылки зарабатывать  :Smiley:

----------


## fotorama

> кстати таким образом можно собирать рабочие номера для спам-рассылок... да ещё и денежку на эти рассылки зарабатывать


ага 1 сайтом убиваю 2х зайцев :Smiley:  базы обновляют за счет любопытных и зарабатывают на этом :Smiley:  эх смекалку бы этих машеников да в мирные русла...............

----------


## valho

Чёт весь гугл завалили этим барахлом

----------


## priv8v

> Чёт весь гугл завалили этим барахлом


ага. все домены позанимали со сходными названиями, редиски!
(это просто я месяц назад заметил бум на iq-тесты и регнул себе на всякий случай красивый домен - еле смог - перебирал долго т.к все занято уже).

----------


## valho

Кто хочет может посмотреть geogsm.ru у меня тупо показывает что я типа в центре Москвы http://maps.google.ru/maps?f=q&sourc...=11&iwloc=addr



> Наш сайт предоставляет сервис по поиску местонахождения абонента по номеру его мобильного телефона.


пароль - f49497 чёт тока получилось на 5 раз, сёдня вроде последний день ещё работает он
какой номер не вводи всё равно будет показывать одно и тоже

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Да ладно в принципе бог с ним... путь люди узнают свой IQ ! Но в принципе дело то не сложное это раз+ ко всему если поискать можно все то же самое узнать и абсолютно бесплатно(встречал). Посему жульничество! требует смс.

----------


## valho

> ага. все домены позанимали со сходными названиями, редиски!
> (это просто я месяц назад заметил бум на iq-тесты и регнул себе на всякий случай красивый домен - еле смог - перебирал долго т.к все занято уже).


Чёт даже не пойму откуда это берётся, вроде куки все стираются, а в фарефоксе после обновления носкрипт до 1.9.1.8 вообще вся реклама пропала даже если ставишь разрешить всё, наверно это из за rss обозревателя feedreader на который приходят по 4000 новостей в день и я там иногда сайты открываю в нём  :Sad:

----------


## valho

> хттп://search-mobile.ru/ - лохотрон?


Ну вот теперь там  порно-сайт, редирект  :Sad: 

*Добавлено через 8 часов 7 минут*

Ну вот что то новенькое появилось

----------


## valho

> Сообщение от *senyak* 
> хттп://search-mobile.ru/ - лохотрон?


Вот он в другом месте, если память не изменяет - mobspy.ru

*Добавлено через 6 часов 45 минут*

poisk-abonenta.ru



> Данный сайт предоставляет Пользователям сервис по получению услуги по определению местонахождения абонента российского сотового оператора, а также по предоставлению данных о сотовом операторе, которым производится обслуживание абонента.

----------


## valho

gsmgeo.ru - ещё один клон
gsm-locator.ru - при отправке смс приходит код, мол добро, можно проверить местонахождение абонента. Видим карту со спутника, после этого появляется картинка женщины с мужчиной в ванной, далее следует сообщение что это "всего лишь шутка"

----------


## valho

poisk-gsm.ru



> Для получения доступа к сервису по определению местонахождения абонента, необходимо внести добровольное пожертвование в размере 9 рублей*
> Поиск осуществляется только по территории России!





> Отправив СМС сообщение вы автоматически соглашаетесь с пользовательским соглашением сайта:
> ...Сайт poisk-abonenta.ru не несёт ответственности за любые возможные убытки...


Я придумал новый адрес - poisk-telefona.ru да их ещё полным полно можно напридумывать, так что ожидайте новых  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> gsmgeo.ru - ещё один клон
> gsm-locator.ru - при отправке смс приходит код, мол добро, можно проверить местонахождение абонента. Видим карту со спутника, после этого появляется картинка женщины с мужчиной в ванной, далее следует сообщение что это "всего лишь шутка"


На самом деле это очень старый баян... просто кто то на этой шутке решил нагреть руки!Этой шутке если не соврать лет 5  :Wink:  На веб странице было все просто ... форма ввода и кнопка поиск... бежит строчка прогресса поиска далее картинка открывается и начинает приближаться... в результате видем то что было описано выше  :Smiley:

----------


## valho

spy-mob.ru



> Spy-Mob.Ru - уникальный интернет-проект. В основе системы наблюдения за сотовыми телефонами лежит технология разработанная компанией Spy-Mob. Отличительной чертой данной технологии является возможность наблюдения за сотовым телефоном в том числе и без использования системы GPS. Программное обеспечение Spy-Mob было протестировано и продемонстрировало хорошие результаты точности при работе со всеми ведущими операторами России. Для отображения месторасположения по выявленным координатам сотового телефона на карте используются карты сервиса GOOGLE MAPS. Пользователи с активированным аккаунтом получают оперативную поддержку и консультацию по работе сервиса.


Примерно 18 лет назад делал всякие микрофоны и видеокамеры маленькие, передающие по радио, ходил продавать на рынок и самое интересное мне до сих пор звонят и просят ещё, хотя этим давно не занимаюсь. Сейчас смотрю на эти убожества которые предлагают в инете и плакать хочется, как всё обмельчало.

----------


## bolshoy kot

> spy-mob.ru


Может это и правда, раз ПО надо ставить. Но реально ли такое ПО существует и тем ли оно занимается?

----------


## valho

> Может это и правда, раз ПО надо ставить. Но реально ли такое ПО существует и тем ли оно занимается?


Есть конечно и вроде даже бесплатное.
У меня был один товарищ который меня познакомил со своим другом, они вместе учились в шд, так этот его друг мне принёс какую то пластиковую коробочку, в ней было около 10-и микросхем, что то вроде к155, пайка обыкновенная скрутка без платы, этакая коробочка под радиодетали, надписи были с микросхем стёрты, это штучка вскрывает сигнализации на авто, сказал что купил за 5000 у.е. попросил сделать копию, параллельно спросил на кого оформлена моя трёхкомнатная квартира. Я конечно могу сделать всё что угодно, но наф мне гемор на всю оставшуюся жизнь нужен после этого...

----------


## valho

Совершенно случайно пол-пятого утра на МузТВ увидел рекламу, пошли смс и будешь читать смс кого то там. Года два назад проверил примерно такую рекламу, ничего не было, тока 3 у.е. сняли и спама прислали на какие то интим услуги. У меня телефон на другого человека оформлен, на девушку и мне писали как девушке.

----------


## Karlson

только что пришло смс:


```
Поздравляем! Если твой номер 7905******* - ты невероятно близок к 30млн!
Отправь СМС на 2009 и жди розыгрыша 26 мая!
Инфо 2009
```

вероятно ноги растут отсюда 
видимо на рекламу по тв мало народу купилось.
я ессно никаких смс в конкурс не посылал.

----------


## bolshoy kot

Karlson, это вроде бы сами операторы проводят

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> На самом деле это очень старый баян... просто кто то на этой шутке решил нагреть руки!Этой шутке если не соврать лет 5  На веб странице было все просто ... форма ввода и кнопка поиск... бежит строчка прогресса поиска далее картинка открывается и начинает приближаться... в результате видем то что было описано выше


http://www.themobiletracker.com/russian/index.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Karlson

> Karlson, это вроде бы сами операторы проводят


да, но для участия надо послать смс, за каждую дают 10 баллов, чем больше пошлешь, тем больше "ты не лох" (с). я ничего не посылал, как я могу быть близок к 30млн - непонятно. реклама по тв идет давно, видимо мало народу купилось, они рассылку и устроили...
единственно, со стоимостью смс тут наверно не обманут  :Wink:

----------


## bolshoy kot

Karlson, да, это так, но это акция оператора.

----------


## valho

mloto.ru
Смотрю не впервой рассылки делают



> 10.09.2008
> SpamCop
> Спам
> Appeared on an automatically composed list of spamvertised websites. (Low reliability)

----------


## Jolly Rojer

bolshoy kot абсолютно верно этот сайт и есть  :Smiley:

----------


## valho

mob-lokator.ru



> уникальный интернет-проект. В основе системы наблюдения за сотовыми телефонами лежит технология, отличительной чертой которой, является возможность наблюдения за сотовым телефоном в том числе и без использования системы GPS. Программное обеспечение Mob-lokator было протестировано и продемонстрировало хорошие результаты точности при работе со всеми ведущими операторами России. Для отображения месторасположения по выявленным координатам сотового телефона на карте используются карты сервиса GOOGLE MAPS. Пользователи с активированным аккаунтом получают оперативную поддержку и консультацию по работе сервиса.

----------

